# Where did you mount your amp?



## BruiserCruzer (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm looking for a good place to mount my amplifier. I don't want to mount it on the box if I don't have to. It's a Rockford Fosgate Prime R1200-1D. Dimensions are 11.1" x 6.8" x 2". I have a 2014 Cruze Eco. So, no spare tire. I was think of mounting it there and covering it up, but I'm worried it may get too hot in the summer. I've also thought about mounting it under the rear deck. I'm just curious where you mounted your amp? Pics would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm also thinking about under the rear deck but if u look under the deck u have torsion rods for the truck lid. so u will have to see if urs fits or use spacers to mount about the rods 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have an Eco-D, so YMMV


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

I mounted mine on the back seat (smaller side) but am thinking about moving it to the cubby (12 eco no spare and made a cover for the hole) when I get a chance. Just been lazy lol


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Mine is mounted to the back seat on driver side Absolutely perfect


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Mount it on the left or right side of the trunk, will completely be out of the way


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an LS with no spare.
I have mine in the cubby hole in the bottom of the trunk, and I bought a cover for it.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

im mounted mine under the rear deck. I have pictures in my How To. http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/145-...no-splicing-amplifier-subwoofer-tutorial.html


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

cruzinred92 said:


> I mounted mine on the back seat (smaller side) but am thinking about moving it to the cubby (12 eco no spare and made a cover for the hole) when I get a chance. Just been lazy lol


There is a factory cover for that hole. If you didn't get power seats you had to order it. The part number escapes me but it's posted in a few of the threads that talk of eco manual and spare tires.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You's guys are small potatoes !

View attachment 139538


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

When you mount an amplifier you need to understand how the heatsink function for your amplifier. Most amps are designed to be vertically the correct side up. Airflow is also a concern. I do realize that amplifiers have come a long way but I always recommend reading your manual or contacting the tech dept of the manufacturer to determine what is best for your equipment. If you mount it under your rear deck make sure you give it about an inch of breathing room. Why you ask? Well heat rises and typically when you mount an amp upside down the heatsink usually isnt designed for bottom venting and if the amp is directly mounted to the sheet metal where is the heat going????? thats right no where. "Where you going? You're going fing nowhere"
-Boondock Saints (terrible csi cop guy)

My point is think about where you mount because theres more to it than what looks cool or what is out of the way.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Lmao a lanzar amp. Does that amp even put out a full potato? ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Jonnyukon said:


> Lmao a lanzar amp. Does that amp even put out a full potato? 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Just chips of a potato.....


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> Just chips of a potato.....


Shoe string French fries


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ChrisWorldPeace said:


> Shoe string French fries


I hate those Smash burger sells them I hatem


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

hificruzer226 said:


> I hate those Smash burger sells them I hatem


What is smash burger wtf I wanna smash a burger


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its a stupid company that charges too much for burgers. They also have Lanzar fries which I hate!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I think we call that right side up .. yeah we would want the heat to defuse properly with plenty of ventillation to allow the heat transfer rate equally all around the Amp .. there are also fans to help with the dispertion of the heat that is generated with these large amps ..

I am now building a 5 channel system hence the large 5 channel Amp .. Subs came in today ..happy faced .. now waiting on me Alpines type r components !

Preferably speaking I prefer IN N OUT Burgers and Fresh Potatoe Frys ...


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

brian v said:


> I think we call that right side up .. yeah we would want the heat to defuse properly with plenty of ventillation to allow the heat transfer rate equally all around the Amp .. there are also fans to help with the dispertion of the heat that is generated with these large amps ..
> 
> I am now building a 5 channel system hence the large 5 channel Amp .. Subs came in today ..happy faced .. now waiting on me Alpines type r components !
> 
> Preferably speaking I prefer IN N OUT Burgers and Fresh Potatoe Frys ...



What kind of 5 channel did you get? Be prepared to atten the crap out of the alpine tweets. Whats different about them is they are usually crossed down to 1500hz brave IMO


----------

